# winter in cyprus



## torracj (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, we are looking to come to Cyprus from the 26th of December 2012 to the 2nd of January 2013, we are looking to stay in Coral Bay, Paphos as we know the area well but have only been in the summer months, what is the weather likely to be like at this time? are the restaurants, supermarkets, tourist areas closed?! We had heard they dont close up until 4th january? We are hiring a car so would be able to travel to other parts through the day, we are also looking to book a villa but finding most do not have heated pools or charge for this, is it worth paying the extra charge i.e. can we even use it in winter even when heated? Also any key places to visit around cyprus at this time of year would be great to know! we are looking to move to cyprus eventually and would be taking this trip to look around other areas that may interest us while its cooler, we have a two year old also, many thanks in advance!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

torracj said:


> Hi everyone, we are looking to come to Cyprus from the 26th of December 2012 to the 2nd of January 2013, we are looking to stay in Coral Bay, Paphos as we know the area well but have only been in the summer months, what is the weather likely to be like at this time? are the restaurants, supermarkets, tourist areas closed?! We had heard they dont close up until 4th january? We are hiring a car so would be able to travel to other parts through the day, we are also looking to book a villa but finding most do not have heated pools or charge for this, is it worth paying the extra charge i.e. can we even use it in winter even when heated? Also any key places to visit around cyprus at this time of year would be great to know! we are looking to move to cyprus eventually and would be taking this trip to look around other areas that may interest us while its cooler, we have a two year old also, many thanks in advance!


Hi, Welcome to the forum.

January is a very cold month and I doubt very much whether you would find any villas at all with pools which have heating which enables the pool to be used in the winter months. Soalr heating for pools only lengthens the time a pool can be used by a couple of months as a rule. 

Supermarkets do not close and only some of the restaurants do. Those that do close unforunately for you are closed during the whole of January but you will certainly still be able to find enough that are open to meet your needs. Of course going out of the tourist areas will mean that you wuill find a lot more open.
This is a good time to visit the historical sites such as the mosiacs and tombs of kings which tend to be unbearably hot for wandering around in the summer.
If you hire a 4x4 you can get off road and you will be amazed at some of the little gems you can find by doing that.


----------



## torracj (Jul 26, 2012)

*thank you!*



Veronica said:


> Hi, Welcome to the forum.
> 
> January is a very cold month and I doubt very much whether you would find any villas at all with pools which have heating which enables the pool to be used in the winter months. Soalr heating for pools only lengthens the time a pool can be used by a couple of months as a rule.
> 
> ...


thank you so much! november might be a possibility for us - would that be warmer and more open/things to do at that time of year nstead of between christmas and new year?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes November is certainly warmer than January and as places stay open until after Christmas there would be more to do.
Also if you find a villa with solar heated pool you might still be able to swim in November. The sea is also still just about warm enough to swim in.


----------



## torracj (Jul 26, 2012)

thanks so much! back to the drawing board i think for flights!


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

torracj said:


> thanks so much! back to the drawing board i think for flights!


My son and I used to come property searching in November, the locals are togged up but it was still shorts and vest tops for us and we managed to get in the sea for a dip. 

I think you will find it pleasantly warm coming for the UK.


----------



## torracj (Jul 26, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> My son and I used to come property searching in November, the locals are togged up but it was still shorts and vest tops for us and we managed to get in the sea for a dip.
> 
> I think you will find it pleasantly warm coming for the UK.


thank you so much - my husband is still looking to come over the christmas new year week - coming from the west coast of scotland we think we will be able to brave the cyprus winter haha, we are coming for a very relaxing break so as long as supermarkets and the odd restaurant is open we will be happy! Many thanks for the replies!


----------

